# HayFields - A versatile Knitted Lace Stole



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

The HayFields Stole is worked in one piece, beginning with the picket fence-like lace edge, followed by the body with its delicate edging. The stole is finished with a mirror image of the beginning lace.

The pattern can be easily customized to as narrow as a scarf or as wide as a square shawl. To decrease or increase the width, 24 stitches is subtracted or added for every pattern repeat to be omitted or added. The length of the stole is determined by the number of times Chart 2 is repeated.

A 21 x 73 inch scarf knit from fingering weight yarn using US #5 needles would take about 800 yards of yarn.

A 23 x 76 inch stole knit from lace weight yarn using US #3 needles would take about 1200 yards of yarn.

This stole pattern is inspired by Triinu Scarf in Knitted Lace of Estonia by Nancy Bush.

The pattern is available for $4.00 on Ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hayfields-stole


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That's much prettier than our hayfields!  
Of course I enjoy knitting more than baleing


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Stunning work! I can't even imagine the hours these beautiful pieces represent.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful work, very classical and love the colours.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love , love, love this design! Way to go Rosalie!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

These are both stunning pieces of work.Beautiful pattern and adorable colours.This is what i call perfection..


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thank you so much.

It's one thing to knit a beautiful shawl designed by someone else, quite another to knit one designed by oneself. I'm giddy as a school girl to have finally published the pattern.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful stoles,beautiful work and colours.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Such a lovely design. The first of many, I am sure.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations my talented friend. Welcome to the world of lace design--not for the faint of heart! This shawl is marvelous. Such lovely pictures of a stunning design. I agree with Nan... the first of many to be sure. You go girl!!!! Woo Hoo!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That is really gorgeous! Good luck with your pattern.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Simply gorgeous!!!! I know exactly who I will knit this for!!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl, amazing work!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Beautiful design and I think the blue really shows the pattern well.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Gorgeous. Thanks for posting. It's in my Raveley queue. I have some of my stash in mind. :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh its a beauty--I love it!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Rosalie, your Hayfield Stole is gorgeous! I knew you were talented, but oh I am impressed you are now a designer as well! BTW, I tried to download your pattern on Ravelry, and I could not download it. I'll try later. ;0)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! I have got to have this one asap!!! Love, love the stoles and this is amazing. Thanks for the designing, I took a course this year at Stitches West and I know how much of a creative mind you need to have in order to design these beauties so I'll leave it to all of you that design such beautiful shawls/wraps/stoles. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Rosalie, your Hayfield Stole is gorgeous! I knew you were talented, but oh I am impressed you are now a designer as well! BTW, I tried to download your pattern on Ravelry, and I could not download it. I'll try later. ;0)


Thank You Candy,
After I filled out the information, it said it was available, but I must have done something wrong. I'm trying to get it fixed.


----------



## Emtckg (Jun 7, 2014)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this shawl.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunning. Absolutely stunning. I admire people who design as it is not a skill I have. Props to you for creating such a lovely piece of work.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for your patience. The pattern is now available for sale.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Congratulations on your first of many exquisite designs! I love this! I can smell the new hay in the fields from here! Can't wait to get this one on the needles.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> Thank You Candy,
> After I filled out the information, it said it was available, but I must have done something wrong. I'm trying to get it fixed.


Thanks, Rosalie! I will keep an eye on Ravelry and download your gorgeous Hayfields Stole pattern when it is fixed. Computers!!!!! ;0)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You will love it!!


Sandiego said:


> Thanks, Rosalie! I will keep an eye on Ravelry and download your gorgeous Hayfields Stole pattern when it is fixed. Computers!!!!! ;0)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks, Rosalie!!! I just downloaded the Hayfield Stole pattern. Keep the patterns coming, talented lady! Thanks! ;0)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rosalie, just a question???? Do you think you will do a KAL on this forum? It would be great if you did!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful work.. your needles have been busy.. the result was well worth the hours spent..xo


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> You will love it!!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am sure I will! I have seen all the Dee shawls and stoles Rosalie has gorgeously created with Dee's patterns. I am sure Rosalie's will be a delight to knit. ;0)


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Rosalie, just a question???? Do you think you will do a KAL on this forum? It would be great if you did!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Pat,
I hadn't even thought of it. Just getting the pattern published has been such a heart stopping experience that I haven't thought past today.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe something to consider, just a thought and many of us would join in. Hummmmmmm


AlderRose said:


> Pat,
> I hadn't even thought of it. Just getting the pattern published has been such a heart stopping experience that I haven't thought past today.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful! Just downloaded your pattern and look forward to knitting it up. Thank you so much for your work in making this availableto us.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your wonderful encouragement.

Is the pattern downloading and printing for everyone? Any problems with it?


----------



## AdoraJean (May 31, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> That is really gorgeous! Good luck with your pattern.


Such beautiful design, color and work. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

No problems downloading.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful. You are on your way to being a great designer if this is any indication of your works!!! Absolutely stunning


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Amazingly beautiful. You are on your way to being a great designer if this is any indication of your works!!! Absolutely stunning


Donnie! You have a new Avatar! I did not recognize you. I like your new look...

Thank you, BTW!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

That is so very pretty!


----------



## Emtckg (Jun 7, 2014)

No problem. I just downloaded and printed it. Thank you for such a beautiful design.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very beautifulxx


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Having checked my stash I have downloaded and printed this pattern. I look forward to getting it on my needles. 

Thank you for your pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

knittingnanna19 said:


> Having checked my stash I have downloaded and printed this pattern. I look forward to getting it on my needles.
> 
> Thank you for your pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank YOU! 
I hope you enjoy knitting it.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful design, Rosalie. Congratulations as you begin your design. You did a superb job on this.

Sue


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, that is just beautiful! So delicate!


----------



## knitterrev (Sep 9, 2012)

Love the flexibility of your shawl. Thanks for that.
Also love the Central Oregon Coast. Its beauty enables creativity to flourish!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

knitterrev said:


> Love the flexibility of your shawl. Thanks for that.
> Also love the Central Oregon Coast. Its beauty enables creativity to flourish!


Thank YOU!

I was born and raised here and love it.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Both are beautiful! Great job!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Both shawls are stunning! Love the colors and your pattern is awesome. Good luck on your new design. Your knitting and blocking are perfect, too.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

edithann said:


> Both shawls are stunning! Love the colors and your pattern is awesome. Good luck on your new design. Your knitting and blocking are perfect, too.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank You.

The whole experience has been quite an adventure.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

So beautiful, Rosalie! The first of many gorgeous shawls. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with you CathyAnn, I can't wait to get home and show mine off one of these days!!


CathyAnn said:


> So beautiful, Rosalie! The first of many gorgeous shawls. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its stunning!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I agree with you CathyAnn, I can't wait to get home and show mine off one of these days!!


Thank You.

It will be fun seeing your version of the pattern.


----------

